# Ontario makes anti-abortion protesting a CRIMINAL OFFENSE.



## ShootSpeeders

Liberals love censorship.



> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## cnm

About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.


----------



## Coyote

ShootSpeeders said:


> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
Click to expand...


Liar.

The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

cnm said:


> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty.






If the mere mention of abortion, women rights, criminal rights, gun control, immigration rights for illegals, etc,... were made into criminal offences would you be singing the same tune?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## cnm

Damaged Eagle said:


> were made into criminal offences


Within 50 or 150 metres of what facilities?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Coyote said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
Click to expand...







Why should anyone be allowed a safe zone after the protests against the GOP presidential campaigns, Occupy America protests, BLM protests, and the more recent Civil War monument protests?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

cnm said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> were made into criminal offences
> 
> 
> 
> Within 50 or 150 metres of what facilities?
Click to expand...







Pick one at your own risk.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Coyote

Damaged Eagle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone be allowed a safe zone after the protests against the GOP presidential campaigns, Occupy America protests, BLM protests, and the more recent Civil War monument protests?
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...


When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.


----------



## WillowTree

cnm said:


> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.


So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone be allowed a safe zone after the protests against the GOP presidential campaigns, Occupy America protests, BLM protests, and the more recent Civil War monument protests?
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.
Click to expand...

Like when BLM and or antifa block highways?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Coyote said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone be allowed a safe zone after the protests against the GOP presidential campaigns, Occupy America protests, BLM protests, and the more recent Civil War monument protests?
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.
Click to expand...






Along with harassing and interfering? Like the progressives who entered GOP campaign events and made a scene? Or standing outside an event center so they could steal MAGA hats or batter the people attending?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## cnm

WillowTree said:


> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!


I agree with liberty from kooks and loons.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ShootSpeeders said:


> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
Click to expand...


Remember Canada is Europe, politically.  It's no surprise.  Soon the Democrats will be advising similar legislation here.


----------



## cnm

WillowTree said:


> Like when BLM and or antifa block highways?


Oh? They've done that in Canada?


----------



## cnm

Damaged Eagle said:


> Pick one at your own risk.


I accept your surrender.


----------



## toobfreak

ShootSpeeders said:


> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
Click to expand...



Yes, but it's absolutely no problem at all if you inform, persuade or approve of someone GETTING an abortion?  As if there was ever any doubt at all that Canada was totally fucked up . . . . .


----------



## Damaged Eagle

cnm said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your surrender.
Click to expand...





No I accept yours.

1. No gun control protesting or speaking about gun control within 150 meters of any NRA facility, American Legion, Veterans Of Foreign Wars. gun shop or business that sells firearms.

2. No protesting or talking about abortions within 150 meters of any church, facility, or business, that does not support abortion.

3. No protesting or talking about gay rights within 150 meters of any church, facility/organization, or business that does not support gay rights.

4. No protesting or talking about immigration rights for illegals within 150 meters of any facility/organization or business that does not support such.

Shall I go on?

It's your responsibility to know where these places are. For instance if your talking about gun control in the bar that's down the street from the gun shop and around the block from the American Legion and the gun shop owner, along with the Legion member he's having a drink with, call the police on you that's your problem.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Coyote said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone be allowed a safe zone after the protests against the GOP presidential campaigns, Occupy America protests, BLM protests, and the more recent Civil War monument protests?
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.
Click to expand...

You mean like protesters blocking streets or marches and such.


----------



## cnm

Damaged Eagle said:


> Shall I go on?


Only if people have had their liberties infringed in accessing those facilities.

                                   *****SNIGGER*****


----------



## Tilly

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone be allowed a safe zone after the protests against the GOP presidential campaigns, Occupy America protests, BLM protests, and the more recent Civil War monument protests?
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like protesters blocking streets or marches and such.
Click to expand...

And preventing right wing speakers from speaking on campus.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

cnm said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if people have had their liberties infringed in those regards.
> 
> *****SNIGGER*****
Click to expand...







One should watch what one wishes for...

*****CHUCKLE*****




...Setting precedents can be a bad idea.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Which do progressives think will speak louder to politicians, law enforcement, colleges, and other organizations?

Conservatives and independents withdrawing their support from the politicians, law enforcement, colleges, and other organizations because of the bull crap protests of ANTIFA, BLM, Occupy, etc,... or ANTIFA, BLM, Occupy, etc,... members?

Does anyone wonder why Trump won and didn't have to spend anywhere near what Hillary did?

We're sorry sir/ma'am but because of your support and/or inactive support, by turning a blind eye, to the recent activities in my area I feel uncomfortable providing my support of your campaign/agenda.

I'm perfectly fine with progressives spending five to ten times what their political opponent spends trying to win an election because of the BS and Berkeley can go to hell in a hand basket. 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## cnm

Damaged Eagle said:


> Setting precedents can be a bad idea.


Not when preserving liberty is the object.

*****SNIGGER*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

cnm said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setting precedents can be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Not when preserving liberty is the object.
> 
> *****SNIGGER*****
Click to expand...







Second Amendment rights are a liberty guaranteed to all law abiding citizens along with First Amendment rights.

If you want to limit free speech it works both ways so beware what you wish for it might bite you in the ass.

There's a hell of a lot more NRA offices, gunshops, American Legions, and Veterans Of Foreign Wars, locations than there are abortion clinics.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Coyote

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone be allowed a safe zone after the protests against the GOP presidential campaigns, Occupy America protests, BLM protests, and the more recent Civil War monument protests?
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like protesters blocking streets or marches and such.
Click to expand...

That is against the law right?


----------



## Coyote

Campus’ not allowing certain rightwing speakers to come Is a bit of a different issue (and I happen to disagree with colleges on that, diversity of viewpoints is a good thing).

When it comes to abortion you are looking at years of protesting, not a few events that actively seeks to prevent people from excersizing their rights on a daily basis.


----------



## Coyote

Damaged Eagle said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setting precedents can be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Not when preserving liberty is the object.
> 
> *****SNIGGER*****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Amendment rights are a liberty guaranteed to all law abiding citizens along with First Amendment rights.
> 
> If you want to limit free speech it works both ways so beware what you wish for it might bite you in the ass.
> 
> There's a hell of a lot more NRA offices, gunshops, American Legions, and Veterans Of Foreign Wars, locations than there are abortion clinics.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Free speech IS regulated (restricted) by the law. It is no different then the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Coyote

WillowTree said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
Click to expand...

Does your right to free speech include harassment and obstruction?


----------



## Coyote

This is actually in Canada, but restricted access and  “free speech zones” are nothing new here.  


Free speech zone - Wikipedia
University of North Texas Creates Privatized ‘Free-Speech Zone’ Around Donald Trump Jr.


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Canada is Europe, politically.  It's no surprise.  Soon the Democrats will be advising similar legislation here.
Click to expand...


We have long had it.


----------



## cnm

Damaged Eagle said:


> There's a hell of a lot more NRA offices, gunshops, American Legions, and Veterans Of Foreign Wars, locations than there are abortion clinics.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Yet there are not kooks and loons hindering the liberty of people to access them.

*****SNIGGER******


----------



## cnm

Anyway, that's in Canada which doesn't have a centuries old creakingly antediluvian document preventing social progress and depriving citizens of the liberty to go around unworried by the thought of firearm massacres.

*****SNIGGER******


edit...Oh I see that's been done.


----------



## Correll

ShootSpeeders said:


> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
Click to expand...




Wow. This is our future, if the libs win. 


And it's still early.


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your right to free speech include harassment and obstruction?
Click to expand...

So you are against BLM, ANTIFA obstructing and impeding traffic on the freeways and highways and roads? Right?


----------



## jon_berzerk

ShootSpeeders said:


> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
Click to expand...

leftards cheer on the loss of rights 

it is just who they are


----------



## Lysistrata

This may be a badly-worded law in the nation directly to the north of us. But I guess many of the posters on this thread are trying to say that anyone is fair game for harassment right up to the front door. Pro-choice folks and LGBTs might want to do the same things as the anti-abortion protesters do, say at the entrances of anti-abortion and anti-LGBT churches and gun shows, the NRA headquarters, the offices of focus on the family in D.C. It's all "game on," right?


----------



## Lumpy 1

ShootSpeeders said:


> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
Click to expand...


I blame hockey pucks and way too many loons...


----------



## hadit

Lysistrata said:


> This may be a badly-worded law in the nation directly to the north of us. But I guess many of the posters on this thread are trying to say that anyone is fair game for harassment right up to the front door. Pro-choice folks and LGBTs might want to do the same things as the anti-abortion protesters do, say at the entrances of anti-abortion and anti-LGBT churches and gun shows, the NRA headquarters, the offices of focus on the family in D.C. It's all "game on," right?



They wouldn't want to protest outside churches. They might get invited in for coffee and donuts and lose their outrage.


----------



## Votto

Coyote said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
Click to expand...


See there, you just have to be in the right "zone" to have freedom.

Duh!


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Coyote said:


> When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.



How are they being PREVENTED from entering the building??  THINK


----------



## Votto

ShootSpeeders said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> When protesting turns into outright harrassment - preventing people from accessing the places they are trying to go...then yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they being PREVENTED from entering the building??  THINK
Click to expand...


Say, what zone are you in while typing this?

I'm thinking we should shout you down for being in the wrong zone.


----------



## Coyote

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your right to free speech include harassment and obstruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are against BLM, ANTIFA obstructing and impeding traffic on the freeways and highways and roads? Right?
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## Coyote

I suspect the law was driven by such things as this...Why a Trespassing Trial This March Has Caught the Attention of Activists on Both Sides of the Abortion Movement (Updated) - Rewire.News


----------



## Lysistrata

So what are we going to do about state laws that *force* abortion patients to interact with anti-abortion types and attend propaganda "counseling" by unlicensed "counselors" dedicated to a certain ideology at off-site offices as a condition to having the procedure and/or to submit to unnecessary physical procedures (and pay for them) before exercising their rights? Gun buyers wouldn't put up with this.


----------



## hadit

Lysistrata said:


> So what are we going to do about state laws that *force* abortion patients to interact with anti-abortion types and attend propaganda "counseling" by unlicensed "counselors" dedicated to a certain ideology at off-site offices as a condition to having the procedure and/or to submit to unnecessary physical procedures (and pay for them) before exercising their rights? Gun buyers wouldn't put up with this.



And they shouldn't. Gun buyers have an explicit constitutional right to own a gun.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Lysistrata said:


> This may be a badly-worded law in the nation directly to the north of us. But I guess many of the posters on this thread are trying to say that anyone is fair game for harassment right up to the front door. Pro-choice folks and LGBTs might want to do the same things as the anti-abortion protesters do, say at the entrances of anti-abortion and anti-LGBT churches and gun shows, the NRA headquarters, the offices of focus on the family in D.C. It's all "game on," right?




That's about right.  It's called free speech.   BTW - if you want to carry anti-gun signs at a gun show, go right ahead.  HAHA


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Lysistrata said:


> So what are we going to do about state laws that *force* abortion patients to interact with anti-abortion types and attend propaganda "counseling" by unlicensed "counselors" dedicated to a certain ideology at off-site offices as a condition to having the procedure and/or to submit to unnecessary physical procedures (and pay for them) before exercising their rights? Gun buyers wouldn't put up with this.




I don't like those state laws  either but still -  there is no constitutional right to abortion.  I realize the SC says there is but they made that up.  Show us where the constitution says or even implies anything about abortion.


----------



## cnm

ShootSpeeders said:


> That's about right. It's called free speech.


Except in Canada, where it's called denying liberty...


----------



## Lysistrata

ShootSpeeders said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are we going to do about state laws that *force* abortion patients to interact with anti-abortion types and attend propaganda "counseling" by unlicensed "counselors" dedicated to a certain ideology at off-site offices as a condition to having the procedure and/or to submit to unnecessary physical procedures (and pay for them) before exercising their rights? Gun buyers wouldn't put up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like those state laws  either but still -  there is no constitutional right to abortion.  I realize the SC says there is but they made that up.  Show us where the constitution says or even implies anything about abortion.
Click to expand...


Yes, there is a constitutional right to have an abortion.


----------



## HenryBHough

cnm said:


> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.



Most unfortunate abortions weren't so popular about 13 years ago.........


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Coyote said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> The law does not make "antiabortion protesting a criminal offense".  It creates a zone where you are not allowed to shove your views down another person's throat.  Outside of that small area you can scream and rant as much as you want.
Click to expand...

Oooh...an "idea free zone". Libs love them some free zones...where it's so free..of them.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Lysistrata said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like those state laws  either but still -  there is no constitutional right to abortion.  I realize the SC says there is but they made that up.  Show us where the constitution says or even implies anything about abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a constitutional right to have an abortion.
Click to expand...


So show us where the constitution says or even implies anything about abortion?


----------



## Lysistrata

ShootSpeeders said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like those state laws  either but still -  there is no constitutional right to abortion.  I realize the SC says there is but they made that up.  Show us where the constitution says or even implies anything about abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a constitutional right to have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So show us where the constitution says or even implies anything about abortion?
Click to expand...


Line of SCOTUS First Amendment cases. Line of SCOTUS cases on privacy. Line of cases on religious freedom. Read up, and not from notes from the Jack's Garage School of Law.

Any government that can't guarantee the physical sovereignty of its citizens is not legitimate.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Lysistrata said:


> Line of SCOTUS First Amendment cases. Line of SCOTUS cases on privacy. Line of cases on religious freedom. Read up, and not from notes from the Jack's Garage School of Law.



I asked for where the constitution says or implies anything about abortion.  All you point to is other scotus rulings.!!!


----------



## Dragonlady

WillowTree said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
Click to expand...


We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.


----------



## Dragonlady

Damaged Eagle said:


> Which do progressives think will speak louder to politicians, law enforcement, colleges, and other organizations?
> 
> Conservatives and independents withdrawing their support from the politicians, law enforcement, colleges, and other organizations because of the bull crap protests of ANTIFA, BLM, Occupy, etc,... or ANTIFA, BLM, Occupy, etc,... members?
> 
> Does anyone wonder why Trump won and didn't have to spend anywhere near what Hillary did?
> 
> We're sorry sir/ma'am but because of your support and/or inactive support, by turning a blind eye, to the recent activities in my area I feel uncomfortable providing my support of your campaign/agenda.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with progressives spending five to ten times what their political opponent spends trying to win an election because of the BS and Berkeley can go to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



Why are you talking about the US first Amendment?  It doesn’t apply in Canada. Anti-abortion protests come under the heading of hate speech and that’s illegal in Canada.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
Click to expand...


You have no such right in the United States.


----------



## Dragonlady

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
Click to expand...


This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.
Click to expand...


Fine.  Stay there.  Please.


----------



## Unkotare

Dragonlady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.
Click to expand...



And when they can’t get treatment from the rationed, socialized medicine there, they cross the border into the United States and pay for care from the best doctors in the world.


----------



## Dragonlady

Unkotare said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time the kooks were required to respect other people's liberty. After all, the loons can still obsess 150m away from various facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when they can’t get treatment from the rationed, socialized medicine there, they cross the border into the United States and pay for care from the best doctors in the world.
Click to expand...


Our care isn’t rationed. Many of our doctors train American doctors, and pioneer new techniques. Americans hospitals sell treatments to the highest bidders, while refusing to treat Americans who lack the means to pay.

Canadians do not not all allow our taxpayer subsidized and funded resources to be sold to anyone but Canadians.

Very few Canadians go to the US for treatment. A brief stint in a US hospital can set you back $100,000 or more and Canadian health insurance won’t cover any of it. But similar treatment is free at home. 

Our citizen live longer, healthier lives than Americans. Cancer survival rates are similar, our maternal death rate is lower, as is our child mortality rate. In fact, by every measure our system beats yours in outcomes, and yet costs 1/2 the US system. 

Paying more for less is an American way of life. It applies to health care, education, infrastructure and justice.


----------



## WillowTree

Dragonlady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when they can’t get treatment from the rationed, socialized medicine there, they cross the border into the United States and pay for care from the best doctors in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our care isn’t rationed. Many of our doctors train American doctors, and pioneer new techniques. Americans hospitals sell treatments to the highest bidders, while refusing to treat Americans who lack the means to pay.
> 
> Canadians do not not all allow our taxpayer subsidized and funded resources to be sold to anyone but Canadians.
> 
> Very few Canadians go to the US for treatment. A brief stint in a US hospital can set you back $100,000 or more and Canadian health insurance won’t cover any of it. But similar treatment is free at home.
> 
> Our citizen live longer, healthier lives than Americans. Cancer survival rates are similar, our maternal death rate is lower, as is our child mortality rate. In fact, by every measure our system beats yours in outcomes, and yet costs 1/2 the US system.
> 
> Paying more for less is an American way of life. It applies to health care, education, infrastructure and justice.
Click to expand...






https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...dians-increasingly-come-to-us-for-health-care



TORONTO — When Sharon Shamblaw was diagnosed last summer with a form of blood cancer that could only be treated with a particular stem cell transplant, the search for a donor began. A Toronto hospital, 100 miles east of her home in St. Mary's, Ontario, and one of three facilities in the province that could provide the life-saving treatment, had an eight-month waiting list for transplants.

Four months after her diagnosis, Shamblaw headed to Buffalo, New York, for treatment. But it was too late. She died at the age of 46, leaving behind a husband and three children, as detailed by the Toronto Star.




Treatment never delivered is not quality treatment.


----------



## Dragonlady

WillowTree said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when they can’t get treatment from the rationed, socialized medicine there, they cross the border into the United States and pay for care from the best doctors in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our care isn’t rationed. Many of our doctors train American doctors, and pioneer new techniques. Americans hospitals sell treatments to the highest bidders, while refusing to treat Americans who lack the means to pay.
> 
> Canadians do not not all allow our taxpayer subsidized and funded resources to be sold to anyone but Canadians.
> 
> Very few Canadians go to the US for treatment. A brief stint in a US hospital can set you back $100,000 or more and Canadian health insurance won’t cover any of it. But similar treatment is free at home.
> 
> Our citizen live longer, healthier lives than Americans. Cancer survival rates are similar, our maternal death rate is lower, as is our child mortality rate. In fact, by every measure our system beats yours in outcomes, and yet costs 1/2 the US system.
> 
> Paying more for less is an American way of life. It applies to health care, education, infrastructure and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...dians-increasingly-come-to-us-for-health-care
> 
> 
> 
> TORONTO — When Sharon Shamblaw was diagnosed last summer with a form of blood cancer that could only be treated with a particular stem cell transplant, the search for a donor began. A Toronto hospital, 100 miles east of her home in St. Mary's, Ontario, and one of three facilities in the province that could provide the life-saving treatment, had an eight-month waiting list for transplants.
> 
> Four months after her diagnosis, Shamblaw headed to Buffalo, New York, for treatment. But it was too late. She died at the age of 46, leaving behind a husband and three children, as detailed by the Toronto Star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treatment never delivered is not quality treatment.
Click to expand...


I’m sure that the families of the 45,000 patients who died every year in the US prior to Obamacare, felt the very same way.


----------



## WillowTree

Dragonlady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when they can’t get treatment from the rationed, socialized medicine there, they cross the border into the United States and pay for care from the best doctors in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our care isn’t rationed. Many of our doctors train American doctors, and pioneer new techniques. Americans hospitals sell treatments to the highest bidders, while refusing to treat Americans who lack the means to pay.
> 
> Canadians do not not all allow our taxpayer subsidized and funded resources to be sold to anyone but Canadians.
> 
> Very few Canadians go to the US for treatment. A brief stint in a US hospital can set you back $100,000 or more and Canadian health insurance won’t cover any of it. But similar treatment is free at home.
> 
> Our citizen live longer, healthier lives than Americans. Cancer survival rates are similar, our maternal death rate is lower, as is our child mortality rate. In fact, by every measure our system beats yours in outcomes, and yet costs 1/2 the US system.
> 
> Paying more for less is an American way of life. It applies to health care, education, infrastructure and justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...dians-increasingly-come-to-us-for-health-care
> 
> 
> 
> TORONTO — When Sharon Shamblaw was diagnosed last summer with a form of blood cancer that could only be treated with a particular stem cell transplant, the search for a donor began. A Toronto hospital, 100 miles east of her home in St. Mary's, Ontario, and one of three facilities in the province that could provide the life-saving treatment, had an eight-month waiting list for transplants.
> 
> Four months after her diagnosis, Shamblaw headed to Buffalo, New York, for treatment. But it was too late. She died at the age of 46, leaving behind a husband and three children, as detailed by the Toronto Star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treatment never delivered is not quality treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure that the families of the 45,000 patients who died every year in the US prior to Obamacare, felt the very same way.
Click to expand...

So, since Obamacare no one has died? How did Canadians get to be so stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

Dragonlady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess ewe don’t agree with free speech!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We expect to be free from anti abortion speech on the way to a women’s health centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no such right in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Canada where decent citizens are allowed to go to the doctor in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when they can’t get treatment from the rationed, socialized medicine there, they cross the border into the United States and pay for care from the best doctors in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our care isn’t rationed. ......
Click to expand...



By definition, it is.


----------



## Unkotare

Dragonlady said:


> ..... refusing to treat Americans who lack the means to pay.
> 
> .....




No more than your socialized theft.


----------



## Unkotare

Dragonlady said:


> .... But similar treatment is free at home......




No, it's not.


----------



## Unkotare

Dragonlady said:


> .....
> 
> Our citizen live longer, healthier lives than Americans. Cancer survival rates are similar, our maternal death rate is lower, as is our child mortality rate. ......




Your population is a tiny fraction of ours, and far less diverse. You Canadians are so racist you're losing your shit about Chinese immigrants buying real estate in Vancouver, but you can't fill your empty ice box.


----------



## Unkotare

It really says it all about rabid leftism that not only has Canada opted for rationed, socialist health care, but that at the same time actually made it illegal to purchase private health care if one had the means and good sense to do so. 

Failure in Canada’s medical system | BC Medical Journal


----------



## Dragonlady

Unkotare said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Our citizen live longer, healthier lives than Americans. Cancer survival rates are similar, our maternal death rate is lower, as is our child mortality rate. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your population is a tiny fraction of ours, and far less diverse. You Canadians are so racist you're losing your shit about Chinese immigrants buying real estate in Vancouver, but you can't fill your empty ice box.
Click to expand...


Our cities are far more ethnically diverse than the US. One need only look at the victims of the Toronto Van attack to see that diversity. 

Lie and spin all you want but you’re not building a wall to keep Canadians out. You can’t pay working people to live to the US. We know where we’re well off.


----------



## WillowTree

Dragonlady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Our citizen live longer, healthier lives than Americans. Cancer survival rates are similar, our maternal death rate is lower, as is our child mortality rate. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your population is a tiny fraction of ours, and far less diverse. You Canadians are so racist you're losing your shit about Chinese immigrants buying real estate in Vancouver, but you can't fill your empty ice box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our cities are far more ethnically diverse than the US. One need only look at the victims of the Toronto Van attack to see that diversity.
> 
> Lie and spin all you want but you’re not building a wall to keep Canadians out. You can’t pay working people to live to the US. We know where we’re well off.
Click to expand...

How many black prime ministers have ewe had? The Canadians who come here for the winter bitching about prices all look white to me.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

ShootSpeeders said:


> Liberals love censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New law: If Ontario doesn’t like what you say, you’re going to jail
> 
> March 7, 2018 (ARPA Canada) –  A new law took effect in Ontario last month. It is now an offence, punishable by punitive fines and prison, to "attempt to advise or persuade" someone to refrain from having an abortion, or to "attempt to inform a person concerning issues related to abortion services", or to "attempt to perform an act of disapproval [of abortion]" in any way, if the attempt is made within 50m (or up to 150m) of an abortion clinic. 'Access zones' can also be created around hospitals and pharmacies by regulation, up to 150m in every direction.
> 
> Informing? Persuading? Disapproving? Imagine, "You're under arrest for attempted persuasion..." It is also an offence to "persistently request", by any means and in any place, that an Ontario abortion provider "refrain from providing abortion services", no matter how peaceful or polite your requests
Click to expand...



It is their country and their right.

Why should you be allow to harass someone if they want the abortion?

It is the individual choice, and ypu should not be able tp block the access as long as the abortion is legal.

Make it illegal and then block all you want...


----------



## Dragonlady

Abortion is not illegal in Canada, and it’s fully paid for by tax dollars. Abortion is a matter between a woman and her doctor. 

If you are protesting abortion, you cannot stand within 300 meters of the clinic, and you cannot harass, or threaten the women.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dragonlady said:


> Abortion is not illegal in Canada, and it’s fully paid for by tax dollars. Abortion is a matter between a woman and her doctor.



Not if someone else is paying for it.


----------

